# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos!

## Anton

Hola a todos! Bien, abro este tema para presentarme. Me llamo Anton y tengo 16 años. Vivo en Reus (Tarragona). Siempre me ha fascinado la magia, pero hasta hace 1 año no decidí empezar a apreneder algunos truquillos. 
Me interesan principalmente la cartomagia y la manipulación de cartas, aunque también me gusta la numismagia.
Ahora estoy con el Canuto, progresando lentamente pero con seguridad.
Me gustaría añadir que toco el piano des de que tenía 6 años. No sé si es una ventaja o no (espero que sí  :001 302: ).
Un saludo,
Anton

----------


## Tracer

Bienvenido.

----------


## mnlmato

Bienvenido

----------


## AHC

Mis Saludos Anton y esperamos verte seguido por aqui  :Wink1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Magnano

Bienvenido al foro compañero  :Smile1:

----------


## Anton

Gracias a todos!!

----------


## ElMagoChicho

Jaja Bienenido!! jejje yo también soi nuevo espero que lo pases muy bien en este forooo!!

----------


## Iban

Es una ventaja, es una ventaja...

Ritmo, habilidad manual, capacidad de disociar el movimineto de ambas manos, automatización de la mecánica manipulativa, posibilidad de pensar en otra cosa mientras se mueven las manos, disciplina de repetición, sensibilidad...

Bienvenido.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Hola, bienvenido!

 ¿Tocas el piano?, yo lo aporreo jeje. Y sí, es una ventaja.

 Por cierto, verás que músicos e ingenieros (con algo que tenga que ver con las matemáticas) hay muuuuchos en el foro. La magia los atrae como moscas...

----------


## Ming

> ¿Tocas el piano?, yo lo aporreo jeje. Y sí, es una ventaja.


Jajajaja




> Por cierto, verás que músicos e ingenieros (con algo que tenga que ver con las matemáticas) hay muuuuchos en el foro. La magia los atrae como moscas...


Pues es cierto  :O11: 
¿Alguna teoría de por qué es así?

Bienvenido al foro ^^

----------


## Iban

Porque somos seres superiores que vinimos en una nave espacial hace 45.000 años y ayudamos a construir las pirámides de Egipto.

Yo también me encargué de los planos de la murallas china. Se los transmití mentalmente a un chino cabezón mientras dormía.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Fuiste tú?

 Y yo preguntándome quién había sido el ignorante que se equivocó en los cálculos y por eso se cayeron más de 3/4 partes de muralla...

Lo mío viene de lejos. Yo diseñé los universos... :Whistle:

----------


## Iban

Acabáramos... ¿Y por tu culpa tenemos los chicos a columna vertebral tan rígida? ¿O tú en el diseño de bajo nivel no interveniste?

----------


## Ming

Vaya par... ese es el ejemplo de nivel de locura básico para ser MOD  :O11:

----------


## jlpt78

Vaya... ¡¡desde luego que es una ventaja¡¡ Yo toco la guitarra... y, la verdad, ayuda un poco para la agilidad de dedos. Pero la verdad... no te quitará de horas de "trabajo" con un buen libro y una baraja.
Saludos desde Palencia.

----------


## belenny

Yo toco la guitarra también, y la batería, el cajón, el yembé, la armónica, canto, ... Pero estos últimos no tienen que ver con la habilidad de manos, quizá los de percusión con el ritmo xD
Y mi chico es ingeniero y también le encanta la magia, así que os doy toda la razón  :Smile1: 

¿Teorías? No sé, quizá porque interviene el hemisferio "creativo" y lo tenemos más desarrollado que los que se dedican a otras cosas, ¿no?

Bienvenido Antón!

----------


## Iban

Mi chico en ingeniero, mi chico es ingeniero...

Moss, recoge los bártulos, que nos vamos, se nos ha fastidiado el plan.

 :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## Ming

> Mi chico en ingeniero, mi chico es ingeniero...
> 
> Moss, recoge los bártulos, que nos vamos, se nos ha fastidiado el plan.


Jajajaja  :Rofl: 

Belenny, les acabas de romper... (mejor fastidiar) todas las esperanzas  :302:

----------


## Iban

Shh... que nos descubren...

Ming, ¿te hace un té con pastas en el saloncito azul?

----------


## belenny

No creo! xDD 

Además, con lo majetes que son seguro que tienen que quitárselas de encima, ¿verdad chicos? Eso de ser mago yo creo que tiene que tirar bastante a la hora de ligar :P Podéis abrir un tema para comentarlo, que tiene miga el asunto!

----------


## Ming

Niña, vas lenta, mira, mira...
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f35/magia-para-ligar-749/
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f35/solo...a-magia-21740/

Y lo bien que se lo pasó Ella ^^
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f35/busc...drileno-17098/

(entre muchos otros hilos)

----------


## Iban

Uy... no mentes al diablo. Mezclar la magia y el ligar es como mezclar el tequila y el coche.

No, esas cosas no van juntas en el mismo pack.

----------


## belenny

jajaja vaya panzada a leer me voy a meter, gracias!

Vamos a dejar de desviar el tema del pobre Antón, que somos unos acaparadores xD

----------


## Iban

Uy, no, tranqulia. Los hilos de presentación son para esto, para que los acaparemos. :-)

¡Antón, bienvenido!

Belén, aquí al que entra diciendo que quiere aprender magia para ligar, lo corremos a patadas. Te daría unos cuantos hilos de referencia, pero ya tienes suficiente con lo de Ming.

----------


## Ming

jijiji Iban, ¿le faltaban los ojos al emoticono? xD

También tienes muchos hilos de Nuevos Miembros... solo tienes que comparar los de chicas con los de chicos  :302: 
Por ejemplo el de Lin ese sí que fue laaaaargo ^^ (creo que el nick entero era Linmaster o algo así)

Lin, por si me lees un beso guapa (k)

----------


## Iban

Yo recuerdo el de Tayde. Vaya cabreoooo... vaya cabreo.

----------


## Moss

No sé que hace mi nombre en todo este berenjenal...

Bienvenido Antón.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ligar, Ligar... serán otros :Ange: 

 Cada uno es distinto, no somos "coloclones" (¡¡uy!!, lo que casi digoooo  :001 302: )

----------


## Ming

> Cada uno es distinto, no somos "coloclones" (¡¡uy!!, lo que casi digoooo )


Wauuuu, cómo las suelta el tio  :117: 

Iban, acabo de leerlo de nuevo... pues sí que te cabreaste, sí xD

Moss... es que se te echaba de menos ;-)

Ya que estamos... la nueva firma de Ravenous... tiene narices, eh...

----------


## belenny

Yo también quiero leerlo! Poned el link anda xD

Ya he leído lo de colo, no seáis malos, que tampoco es para tanto (además, para besar a más de 100 chicas en 6 años tiene que hacerlo bien el chaval, jajaja).

----------


## Ming

A ver Belén... Tu eres una chica, por lo tanto habrás hablado con él... puede que te hayas topado con el cochecito que tiene por algún hilo del foro... le has visto en fotos... le has leído... por lo tanto: 100 chicas en 6 años para él es poco xD

Aquí tienes el link: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f16/tayd...resenta-22173/

----------


## belenny

jajajaaja también es verdad, y cuando he leído lo de que buscaba sólo chicas guapas he entendido que me pidiera una foto a los 2 minutos de empezar a hablar conmigo xDDD Pero joer, tiene mucha gracia el chico!

----------


## Ming

> jajajaaja también es verdad, y cuando he leído lo de que buscaba sólo chicas guapas he entendido que me pidiera una foto a los 2 minutos de empezar a hablar conmigo xDDD Pero joer, tiene mucha gracia el chico!


Alomejor es que Colo va a las clases de seducción de Tayde  :117: 
(... ahora es cuando viene y dice que él no va, él las da  :302: )

----------


## MagNity

Belenny, tu para el caso, cogete a un mago y dile de quedar muchas veces para aprender magia, así lo verás haciendo magia, cantando y tocando la guitarra (sobretodo grabalo contra su voluntad), más magia, enseñando magia,... aprender quizás no aprendas nada... eso si, no te olvides de llamarlo por su nombre!!! Maestro...
luego pasado un tiempo, pasas olímpicamente de él (aunque te llame Miniming,.. perdón digo, Minibelenny) y encima le echas la culpa a él por trabajar demasiadas horas,... 


Miniming, ¿para cuando nos volvemos a ver?

----------


## Pulgas

¡Bienvenido, Antón!
Y perdona a toda esta panda de locos, porque no saben lo que escriben.
Diviértete en el foro, si te dejan.

----------


## Ming

... Mestre, mai li he donat la culpa per treballar massa; treballes el que et toca o/i necessites. Però si vol saber la veritat... no el truco dos raons:
- No el vull molestar (i encara menys autoconvidar-me a casa seva o a la feina).
- No el vull tornar a decepcionar. No tinc res preparat... segueixo idees, sí, però sempre falta alguna peça. ... No vull que es torni a passar més de 45 minuts esperant a que faci un joc que finalment no fagi.
Per sortir d'allà sentint-me malament i sabent que li he fet perdre el temps... passo.


[Ejerzo uno de mis derechos como miembro de la SSSBS para poder escribir en este caso en catalán.]

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo al final no me he enterado...

 ¿Belenny se ha líado con Colo e Iban, que era su novio ingeniero se ha mosqueado?

 Lo que no termino de pillar es lo de Miniming besando a 100 Nitys cada seis años... :117: 

¿Y quién es Antón? (bienvenido de nuevo)...

----------


## Iban

¡Conmigo no, a mí que me registren!

Con Marcos... ahí ya no pondría yo la mano en el fuego.

¿Antón? ¿No conoces a Antón? Un chico estupendo, Eidan, encantador del todo. Ya verás qué pronto lo vamos a tener po aquí por el foro, hablando por los codos.

----------


## Anton

Hoy mismo he entrado en el foro para pasarme por mi entrada y... sorpresa! 4 páginas de comentarios!!! Qué éxito!!
La verdad, nunca me hubiera imaginado que mi presentación terminase en todo eso... jajaja.  Pero bueno, os vuelvo a dar las gracias por vuestra (excesiva?) participación para darme la bienvenida.  :Wink1:  En fin, que ya veo que aquí hay una gran família!
Ah, y también me alegro de que tocar el piano sea una ventaja. Pero, aun así, las horas que me pasaré delante de los libros de magia no me las quita nadie. También me ha llamado la atención lo de los ingenieros y músicos... Supongo que, cómo alguien ha comentado, debe estar relacionado con la parte creativa del cerebro. 
Gracias de nuevo!!  :Smile1: 
PD: Podríamos montar un grupo de música todos los del foro, jajaja.
PD 2: Por cierto Iban, tu también eres un chico estupendo y encantador.  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Ala, ya m'enamorau.

----------


## Anton

jejejeje

----------


## Ming

> Ala, ya m'enamorau.


  :Unlove:  ... me acaban de romper el corazón... me voy a llorar a alguna esquinita...  :Cry:

----------


## Iban

> Ala, ya m'enamorau.


...de una catalana.

----------


## tofu

Bienvenido Anton.

Ha venido casi toda la plana mayor del foro a darte la bienvenida, siguelos de cerca, seguro que aprendes mucho de ellos.

Por cierto Iban, tu ardua polémica con Tayde me ha dejado sin palabras... :117: 
Recuerda, cuando escribas tu primer libro, quiero un ejemplar firmado... :001 302:

----------


## Iban

Uy, sí. Y cuando tú vayas a la Luna, yo quiero que le pongas mi nombre a un cráter.

----------


## Ming

> ...de una catalana.


¬¬

tofu, yo me pido otro, eso sí... dudo que entendiese nada de lo que pone, pero bueno xD

----------


## tofu

> Uy, sí. Y cuando tú vayas a la Luna, yo quiero que le pongas mi nombre a un cráter.


Con qué poco te conformas macho, te mereces por lo menos el nombre de un planeta... :Eek1: 

Ming, yo ya me he comprado un diccionario, que falta me hace...

----------


## Iban

No has captado la ironía: irás tú a la Luna antes de que yo escriba algo.

(Tengo lo tuyo pendiente).

----------


## tofu

No, si yo en la luna ya he estado... 
¿Lo mio pendiente?  :Confused:

----------


## MENDOZA

bienvenido al foro

saludos

----------


## Ming

> (Tengo lo tuyo pendiente).


¿Me lo parece a mí o tú tienes muuuuuchas cosas pendientes?  :117: 
No es una queja ni nada, solo una curiosidad...

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Jajaja que lio se arma eee... ya vi que muchos nada mas entraron a echar bronca y pasarsela bien pero no saludaron al nuevo miembro hombre... bueno en realidad solo fueron 2 jajaja no sean mal educados... saludos antón!! Espero aprendas mucho y que quedes mas encantado en este mundillo de la magia!! Suerte!!

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ritxi

Eso es verdad, donde se ha visto el utilizar el post de bienvenida de un nuevo compañero para ligar descaradamente con otros miembros, voy a cerrar el hilo y de paso os baneo a todos.  :O21: 

P.D.- Bienvenido Antón

----------


## Ming

> Eso es verdad, donde se ha visto el utilizar el post de bienvenida de un nuevo compañero para ligar descaradamente con otros miembros, voy a cerrar el hilo y de paso os baneo a todos.


No te lo crees ni tu  :O21: 

Banea a Antón, que ha sido él quien la ha liado  :302: 
Jijiji

----------


## Ritxi

> Banea a Antón, que ha sido él quien la ha liado 
> Jijiji


YouTube - Luis Van Gaal irritado  :302:

----------


## Ming

¿?
... jo també t'estimo molt encara que no t'entengui...

----------


## Anton

> No te lo crees ni tu 
> 
> Banea a Antón, que ha sido él quien la ha liado 
> Jijiji


 Si lo llego a saber, no me presento... jajaja  :Wink1: 




> Eso es verdad, donde se ha visto el utilizar el post  de bienvenida de un nuevo compañero para ligar descaradamente con otros  miembros, voy a cerrar el hilo y de paso os baneo a todos. 
> 
> P.D.- Bienvenido Antón


 No podría estar más de acuerdo  :302: 




> ¿?
> ... jo també t'estimo molt encara que no t'entengui...


Això a qui va dirigit? :S

----------


## Coloclom

Bienvenido Antón, un placer tenerte por aquí, ya que pareces un imán de las grandes conversaciones, sin duda extremadamente divertida  :Smile1:  Espero que le cojas gusto al foro  :Smile1: 

Y si me lo permites, aprovecho para dar algunas respuestas:






> Ligar, Ligar... serán otros
> 
> Cada uno es distinto, no somos "coloclones" (¡¡uy!!, lo que casi digoooo )


Gracias Eidan por acordarte de mi en todo momento, pero piensa que pronto tenemos algo pendiente y yo te la guardo, a ver si te atreves a dormir...  :Wink1:   Ahora todos se pensarán que soy un Taide





> Uy... no mentes al diablo. Mezclar la magia y el ligar es como mezclar el tequila y el coche.
> 
> No, esas cosas no van juntas en el mismo pack.


Y eso lo dice el que vino a Asturias a verme un finde y le hizo magia a (7 u 8) chicas que ni siquiera conocía; eso sí, mi familia que quería verle con la magia y tal se esperó a que 2 horas antes de volverse pa Bilbao se decidiera a hacerles algo... No te piques que sabes que te quiero y lo hago con maldad  :Wink1: 





> No sé que hace mi nombre en todo este berenjenal...


Macho, es que tú estás en TODOS los berenjenales!





> Ya he leído lo de colo, no seáis malos, que tampoco es para tanto (además, para besar a más de 100 chicas en 6 años tiene que hacerlo bien el chaval, jajaja).


Tranqui, que en cuanto Iban me de permiso me bajo a Madrid y te quito las ganas  :Wink1:  (es lo único que se hacer :( )




> A ver Belén... Tu eres una chica, por lo tanto habrás hablado con él... puede que te hayas topado con el cochecito que tiene por algún hilo del foro... le has visto en fotos... le has leído... por lo tanto: 100 chicas en 6 años para él es poco xD
> 
> Aquí tienes el link: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f16/tayd...resenta-22173/


Jo, otra igual que Jorge Ayuso! Ni que me dejaran meter el coche en bares y discotecas!! Por otro lado, mencionas fotos y cosas escritas? te gusto? oye, que con un deposito no llego a Barcelona, pero habrá gasolineras a mitad de camino, no? Te mando un MP  :Wink1: 




> jajajaaja también es verdad, y cuando he leído lo de que buscaba sólo chicas guapas he entendido que me pidiera una foto a los 2 minutos de empezar a hablar conmigo xDDD Pero joer, tiene mucha gracia el chico!


Belén, agradezco inmensamente tus palabras, pero Iban sabe donde vivo, y no me apetece que se presente furioso en mi casa, aporreando la puerta con el puñal en los dientes y dispuesto a acabar conmigo... Por cierto, dónde pone eso de que sólo busco chicas guapas :Confused:  Ahí me dejado frio... que tampoco soy tan superficial (o quizá sí).




> Alomejor es que Colo va a las clases de seducción de Tayde 
> (... ahora es cuando viene y dice que él no va, él las da )


Que va! jejejejejeje Pero se me da bien, tengo facilidad para las chicas. Y hay una peli sobre la movida esa que comentaba Tayde, aunque no recuerdo el título.





> Yo al final no me he enterado...
> 
> ¿Belenny se ha líado con Colo e Iban, que era su novio ingeniero se ha mosqueado?
> [/SIZE]...


Conmigo aún no.




> ¡Conmigo no, a mí que me registren!
> 
> Con Marcos... ahí ya no pondría yo la mano en el fuego.


Jajaja, para que buscarse enemigos si ya tenemos a Iban? Cocino para él y me lo paga con "confianza plena".
(ejemplo de coordinador que confía plenamente en sus chicos, conste que una de las normas internas del equipo de moderación es que queda totalmente prohibido mantener relaciones con otros miembros, viriles o no)




> PD 2: Por cierto Iban, tu también eres un chico estupendo y encantador.


Toma ya! no soy el único casanova del foro


Y que conste que los 2 don juanes reconocidos en este foro, por activa, pasiva y de forma demostrada son LuisJOlmedo e Iban, yo tengo limpio mi historial



Bienvenido Antón, estás echo un mujeriego!

----------


## belenny

No me acuerdo en qué hilo era, pero pusieron el link aquí mismo! Creo que era uno de esos de mujeres y magia, argumentabas tu posición superficial como podías, jajaja, pero todos se te echaban encima! 
También contaste algo muy personal que te pasó y que pudo propiciar esa conducta esquiva ante el compromiso, que por cierto, personalmente me tocó bastante porque por desgracia conozco el tema de cerca y sé lo mal que lo tuviste que pasar... Si algún día quieres hablar de ello ya sabes, esto ya sin coñas.

Un beso!

----------


## Anton

> Bienvenido Antón, un placer tenerte por aquí, ya que pareces un imán de las grandes conversaciones, sin duda extremadamente divertida  Espero que le cojas gusto al foro 
> 
> Toma ya! no soy el único casanova del foro
> 
> Y que conste que los 2 don juanes reconocidos en este foro, por activa, pasiva y de forma demostrada son LuisJOlmedo e Iban, yo tengo limpio mi historial
> 
> 
> Bienvenido Antón, estás echo un mujeriego!


Coloclom, ya le he cojido gusto a este foro.  :Wink1:  Que pena que mi imán no atraiga mujeres (... o si)  :302:  jajajaja
I por cierto, *Vivan los mujeriegos*!!

----------


## Coloclom

> I por cierto, *Vivan los mujeriegos*!!


Amén.

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias Colo por explicarte. Yo me había hecho la "·$"· un lío.

 Ahora ya me queda claro que mantienes una relación estrictamente superficial con los miembros viriles del foro, excepto los moderadores que lo tienen prohibido.

 También que Iban va a unas clases de seducción ha hacer no sé que Pornis con un tal Tayde y que Belenny está por apuntarse sin coñas a lo que sea.

 Menos mal, porque me estaba empezando a preocupar.

 Ahora que ya lo entiendo digo:

 Antón, chico, ¿que haces queriendo entrar en este tipo de sectas?...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ya tuvo que salir mi nombre por ahí Coloclom... que no hombre que no... que vas a crear una fama desmerecida tío! Aquí el máster es el señor de Bilbao con foto de muñeco de cómic.

PD: Bienvenido Antón!

----------


## Ming

Conclusión:
Para ser MOD se tiene que ser un ligón.




> Jo, otra igual que Jorge Ayuso! Ni que me dejaran meter el coche en bares y discotecas!! Por otro lado, mencionas fotos y cosas escritas? te gusto? oye, que con un deposito no llego a Barcelona, pero habrá gasolineras a mitad de camino, no? Te mando un MP


Jajajaja
Ayy  :302: 
(otro que dejalo... este podría ser MOD xD )





> ¿Belenny se ha líado con Colo e Iban, que era su novio ingeniero se ha mosqueado?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Coloclom
> 
> 
> Conmigo aún no.


aún...





> (ejemplo de coordinador que confía plenamente en sus chicos, conste que una de las normas internas del equipo de moderación es que queda totalmente prohibido mantener relaciones con otros miembros, viriles o no)


Eso entre MODs, ¿no?  :117: 





> Y que conste que los 2 don juanes reconocidos en este foro, por activa, pasiva y de forma demostrada son LuisJOlmedo e Iban, yo tengo limpio mi historial


De lo que se entera una... [glups]
Sobre lo de que tienes el historial limpio... no sé porque pero lo dudo...

----------


## Anton

> Ahora que ya lo entiendo digo:
> 
>  Antón, chico, ¿que haces queriendo entrar en este tipo de sectas?...


Tienes razón, debería mantenerme al margen  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

> Tienes razón, debería mantenerme al margen


Jajajajaja (risa malvadamente malvada)
Se siente (en realidad no, pero bueno), pero he cerrado la puerta de salida con llave jijiji  :666: 
Quien entra aquí no vuelve a salir, jojojo (risa terroríficamente terrorífica)
 :666:   :666:   :666:  

 :Biggrin:   :Eek:   :Tongue:   :Oh:   :Frown:   :Zzz:   :Clown:   :O13:  <- Los siete enanitos y Blancanieves.
(es lo que tiene tener un examen mañana que voy a suspender...  :O11: )

----------


## Anton

Pues el examen debe ser muy, pero que muy difícil... jajaja

----------


## marcoCRmagia

bienvenido!

----------

